# Informationsbitte: Bel-Call Gibraltar



## cicojaka (17 März 2005)

Ist die Firma schon jemandem untergekommen?
bel-call worldwide Gibraltar. Warum Düsseldorf?
(der Name gehört dem (früheren?) CEO)
Adresse in Düsseldorf ist: das "Wilhelm-Marx-Haus"  (ehemaliger Sitz des Regus-Business-Center, das heute in der Prinzenallee 7 ist - auch eine ziemlich verbreitete Adresse)


			
				selbstbeschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Bel-Call is an international telecommunications and information services company that provides specialized solutions in transporting and terminating telephone traffic generated by access to information services. Through its global carrier agreements, Bel-Call has been able to rapidly establish a global marketing network spanning over 60 countries. Bel-Call's international carrier partners include AT&T, Cable & Wireless, QSC, Entel Chile, Telstra, and Teleglobe



bei der ICSTIS auffällig geworden (eher eine Kleinigkeit, andere Meldung von 2003)
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=37

BAKOM (Schweiz) im Januar 2005:


> Bell-Call Ltd., Centre Plaza, Suite 2b, Mainstreet, 30399 Gibraltar Das Bundesamt für Kommunikation hat am 19. Januar 2005 in Sachen Widerruf betreffend zugeteilte Adressierungselemente verfügt: 1. Die mit Verfügung vom 23. April 2002 einzeln zugeteilte Mehrwertdienst-nummer 0906 000075 wird widerrufen. 2. Der Widerruf der genannten Mehrwertdienstnummer tritt sofort in Kraft. 3. Die Verfahrenskosten werden auf 520 Franken bestimmt und der Bel-Call Ltd. auferlegt. 4. Vocalis Telecom Licenses GmbH, bei der die genannte Mehrwertdienst-nummer in Betrieb ist, wird aufgefordert, innert drei Werktagen ab Erhalt einer Kopie des in Rechtskraft erwachsenen Verfügungsdispositivs, dieselbe ausser Betrieb zu nehmen. 5. Diese Verfügung wird Bel-Call Ltd. mit eingeschriebenem Brief und mit Rückschein eröffnet. Vocalis Telecom Licenses, bei der die Nummer in Betrieb ist, wird eine Kopie des Verfügungsdispositivs zugestellt, nachdem dieses in Rechtskraft erwachsen ist. Gegen diese Verfügung kann innerhalb von 30 Tagen seit ihrer Eröffnung bei der Eidgenössischen Rekurskommission für Infrastruktur und Umwelt, Schwarztor-strasse 59, Postfach 336, 3000 Bern 14, schriftlich Beschwerde eingereicht werden. Die Beschwerdeschrift ist im Doppel einzureichen und hat die Begehren, deren Begründung mit Angabe der Beweismittel und die Unterschrift des Beschwerdefüh-rers oder seines Vertreters zu enthalten; die Ausfertigung der angefochtenen Verfü-gung und die als Beweismittel angerufenen Urkunden sind beizulegen, sofern der Beschwerdeführer sie in Händen hat



Hat angeblich 2001 eine eroticbilling verkauft, obwohl die whois nicht verändert ist:
[edit 05/08/06: whois ist verändert, jetzt niederländische Firma]


> 12 year old Bel-Call Group of Companies have sold their start-up Eroticbilling.com, a leading supplier of internet billing services, to an unnamed investment company. The Group will continue to focus on its domestic and international audiotex solutions based on more than 17 termination points.



siehe
www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?bel-call.com (Düsseldorf?) 
[edit 05/08/06:
Whois jetzt Andorra. Der Inhaber, ein Herr S*B* verwendet die gleiche e-mail-Adresse, die auch ein Herr A*B* verwendet hat. Ein Herr identischen Namens war u.a. Geschäftsführer einer längst liquidierten
BEL-Plus Gesellschaft für Mediamarketing mbH in Kassel --> s.a. Audiotext Marketing SL, Marbella/Spanien, s.a. abc-telecom]


www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?bel-call.de (Eschborn??? vgl. e-click.de ("Eine Abteilung der EPM AG" --> Kontakt: Paul B*)


			
				firmenwissen schrieb:
			
		

> Rob* L* K*,..., Eschborn. Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Der Gesellschaftsvertrag ist am 1. Juli 1999 abgeschlossen. Die Geschäftsführer Oli*Schm* und R*L*K*haben Alleinvertretungsrecht.



http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/OnlineDialer.html


> OnlineDialer/BelCall: filename BelCallConnect.dll, unknown origin.



Ich will mir ein Bild über die Firma machen - mehr nicht...
(ehemalige Partner u.a. teleglobe, qsc, in-telegence,

P.S.:


			
				Briefkastenfirmenanbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Prime Trust Corporation Ltd.
> Address: PO Box
> Suite 2B
> Centre Plaza
> ...


(Faxnr. identisch zu whois und wird auch von anderen Firmen verwendet "c/o Prime Trust")


----------

